# expat /immigrant lounge ???



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I've had a look. But frankly, you get a better class of poster and higher-quality debate on this forum.
Alcaina.....I hope you read my reply to your post before the thread was closed?
If not, I'll paste and pm it.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

oooooh what did I miss?? Sorry, recovering from fiesta hangover and spending clearly too much time in the sun.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I've had a look. But frankly, you get a better class of poster and higher-quality debate on this forum.
> Alcaina.....I hope you read my reply to your post before the thread was closed?
> If not, I'll paste and pm it.


I think the problem was that when a post is started and written on by folk, the OP is automatically e-mailed everytime someone writes on it. An d quite rightly, they want to see something written that is related to their question!!!

If you wanna chat and stay in here, well thats fine. We can do it on here now cant we, cos its only you who'll get the message that someone has responded!!!



Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> oooooh what did I miss?? Sorry, recovering from fiesta hangover and spending clearly too much time in the sun.



Heck, any sniff of scandal and gossip ..............

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I've had a look. But frankly, you get a better class of poster and higher-quality debate on this forum.
> Alcaina.....I hope you read my reply to your post before the thread was closed?
> If not, I'll paste and pm it.


BTW, the best way to up the class and quality of poster in the lounge is for us "intellencias" to go and mob it :becky::becky::wacko:!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Err...what's the Lounge Boss?? I must be missing something here....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Err...what's the Lounge Boss?? I must be missing something here....



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
:faint:


Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I've had a look. But frankly, you get a better class of poster and higher-quality debate on this forum.
> Alcaina.....I hope you read my reply to your post before the thread was closed?
> If not, I'll paste and pm it.


I did read it, thanks - don't have the energy to reply right now though. Too hot, my brain hurts ...

I had a look in the lounge and it's a bit scary, not the sort of place a where girl could go and drink on her own. I dipped a tentative toe in the ground zero mosque debate but haven't been back to see whether I've been savaged by ******** and xenophobes yet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I did read it, thanks - don't have the energy to reply right now though. Too hot, my brain hurts ...
> 
> I had a look in the lounge and it's a bit scary, not the sort of place a where girl could go and drink on her own. I dipped a tentative toe in the ground zero mosque debate but haven't been back to see whether I've been savaged by ******** and xenophobes yet.


I answered you on there - I was quite "contraversial" for me too lol!!! I used to be scared of the lounge, but its a bit easier now I've gotta mods badge. Just dont worry, most of them are from Dubai and bored I think, but they're alright and once they get to know you its fine!!! Ine of our regulars "Dunmovin" runs the bar in there, he'll make sure you're alright lol!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I answered you on there - I was quite "contraversial" for me too lol!!! I used to be scared of the lounge, but its a bit easier now I've gotta mods badge. Just dont worry, most of them are from Dubai and bored I think, but they're alright and once they get to know you its fine!!! Ine of our regulars "Dunmovin" runs the bar in there, he'll make sure you're alright lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I got a nice response from Gerrit, he's one of "ours".


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I'm sure there are some decent people in Dubai.....but I read a piece in The Independent about 'expat' life in Dubai that put me off - they were depicted as a bunch of boozy ignorant racist twerps.
My son and dil like Dubai - for the very reasons I know I wouldn't.
Honestly, I'd rather post here and argue with people I 'know' and feel comfortable with.
And some of the threads on that Lounge seem to have been posted by ten-year-olds.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I did read it, thanks - don't have the energy to reply right now though. Too hot, my brain hurts ...
> 
> I had a look in the lounge and it's a bit scary, not the sort of place a where girl could go and drink on her own. I dipped a tentative toe in the ground zero mosque debate but haven't been back to see whether I've been savaged by ******** and xenophobes yet.



My apologies for mis-spelling your name...
I thought the ignorance and bigotry displayed on that thread was appalling.
It isn't even a mosque ffs!!!!
And don't some of these people know the difference between Islam and Islamic fundamentalism?? Or that Muslims died in the Towers.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mary, you may post where you feel happiest (just not too much on someone else's post about the orange alert in Malaga)!! They'll always be someone around to answer or debate with you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I thought the ignorance and bigotry displayed on that thread was appalling.
> It isn't even a mosque ffs!!!!
> And don't some of these people know the difference between Islam and Islamic fundamentalism?? Or that Muslims died in the Towers.....


Go in there and tell em!!?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> My apologies for mis-spelling your name...
> I thought the ignorance and bigotry displayed on that thread was appalling.
> It isn't even a mosque ffs!!!!
> And don't some of these people know the difference between Islam and Islamic fundamentalism?? Or that Muslims died in the Towers.....


Yes, it's pointless and frustrating trying to have a meaningful debate with people like that. I like the Spain Forum, it feels like home now!

PS My username comes from the town where I live, Alcalá de los Gazules. It has nothing to do with my pH - in fact I can get quite acidic at times ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> in fact I can get quite acidic at times ...


 oh dear, another one 

Jo xxxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh dear, another one
> 
> Jo xxxx


hehehe


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> hehehe


Quite :boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think the problem was that when a post is started and written on by folk, the OP is automatically e-mailed everytime someone writes on it. An d quite rightly, they want to see something written that is related to their question!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


I haven't read the thread so you can (politely!) tell me to mind my own business, but if you get fed up with the responses you're getting, get bored with the thread or even if you just want to ignore everything for a while, you can simply unsubscribe from the thread, can't you????

BTW I've wandered into that lounge a few times and didn't find it relaxing, fun, or entertaining at all. Give me a Spanish forum "tertulia*" any day!


_*"¡Tertulia! When a group of individuals come together and share their ideas, talents and anecdotes in the spirit of interpreting life, when there is song and poetry and when there is wit in conversation, then we say that a ¡Tertulia! has formed."_


_Is a tertulia transferable to the Anglo world? Do we even have a translation for the word tertulia in English? As with so many concepts from other cultures, we can't translate it with just one word. But we can still bring the spirit and practice of the tertulia into our own lives._
_From a blog by _Ruth Kunstadter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I've had a look. But frankly, you get a better class of poster and higher-quality debate on this forum.
> Alcaina.....I hope you read my reply to your post before the thread was closed?
> If not, I'll paste and pm it.


I've moved all the 'off topic' posts into a new thread here



can carry on now


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The lounge isn't supposed to be there for intelligent debate

Theres a lounge on most forums and it tends to be ... well ... sort of pub talk. It can be quite abrasive, but the rules still apply, albeit a little more relaxed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> The lounge isn't supposed to be there for intelligent debate


Just as well - read this one, lol

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/56927-plane-farts.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Just as well - read this one, lol
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/56927-plane-farts.html
> 
> Jo xxx


I see the majority of contributors are moderators


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I've moved all the 'off topic' posts into a new thread here
> 
> 
> 
> can carry on now


I'll look in later...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> The lounge isn't supposed to be there for intelligent debate
> 
> Theres a lounge on most forums and it tends to be ... well ... sort of pub talk. It can be quite abrasive, but the rules still apply, albeit a little more relaxed.


I may be a bit slow on the uptake....but why don't people who want to discuss that sort of childish nonsense just....go to the pub?
I'm sure they have them, even in Dubai. Otherwise my son wouldn't like it there so much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I see the majority of contributors are moderators


are you calling us old farts??!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I may be a bit slow on the uptake....but why don't people who want to discuss that sort of childish nonsense just....go to the pub?
> I'm sure they have them, even in Dubai. Otherwise my son wouldn't like it there so much.


the point is it's for non-country-specific chat - intelligent or otherwise



the 'country' areas are meant to be for discussions specifically pertinent to the country


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I may be a bit slow on the uptake....but why don't people who want to discuss that sort of childish nonsense just....go to the pub?
> I'm sure they have them, even in Dubai. Otherwise my son wouldn't like it there so much.


Its nice to have a bit of childish banter without going down the pub tho! I'm sure there are one or two who would like a nice sensible discussion ???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its nice to have a bit of childish banter without going down the pub tho! I'm sure there are one or two who would like a nice sensible discussion ???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



If I want to hear childish banter and similar nonsense.......I'll just give my son a ring Especially late on a Friday night.....


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Just as well - read this one, lol
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/56927-plane-farts.html
> 
> Jo xxx


[Acid] puerile!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> [Acid] puerile!


Do you know, I thought that was a spanish word, so put it into google translate  - its an english word isnt it lol!! It means childish!! 

Jo xxxx


----------

